# V-spec vs non v-spec



## Vajayjay (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been looking for an r33 gtr lately, and unfortunately my 15k budget is limiting my options quite a bit. What I'm wondering what the major differences are between the v-spec and the non v-spec. Is there a big change in pperformance or is it mostly smaller differences? A non v spec is much more attainable it seems


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

There is no difference that you'd miss. Just buy a good rust free example, v-spec or otherwise.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

+1

If having or not having V-Spec is making the difference between having or not having the car, screw it


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Condition is everything IMHO .


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Difference from factory is

Vspec:
10mm lower
LSD on rear 

Majority of them have coilovers now, and the standard GTR rear diff on the R33 is supposed to be stronger than the Vspec.

But as Mook has stated, condition is what matters the most, that's body, chassis and engine!


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

What is the going price for a decent 33 Gtr's now can they be bought for less than 15k as I no the 32's are commanding big money


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Benr32gtr said:


> What is the going price for a decent 33 Gtr's now can they be bought for less than 15k as I no the 32's are commanding big money


See my 'real world values' poll.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Just to clarify - it's not that the V-Spec has an LSD and the non V-Spec doesn't - it's that the non V-Spec has a mechanical LSD and the V-Spec has an active LSD (computer tells it when to lock up and when to release)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Unless you are big into track days you wouldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Vajayjay (Nov 29, 2016)

Doesn't look like I'll be missing out on anything then. Thanks guys. Time to play the waiting game and hope one comes up


----------



## Vajayjay (Nov 29, 2016)

Benr32gtr said:


> What is the going price for a decent 33 Gtr's now can they be bought for less than 15k as I no the 32's are commanding big money


I certainly hope so, haha. Otherwise I'm wasting my time. 17/18 seems to be more of an average with well modded examples 20+


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

They can be bought for around £15k. I'm considering selling mine for just over that.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Front strut tops
Rear arches
Boot floor
Chassis protection

Check all those areas for rust before you go and buy one!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

prices are continually increasing, Jan/Feb we sill see regular 20k plus for clean examples. Rough will be around 15k to 20k and very rough under those but not by much. 

I think perhaps as these have been the unsung hero for so long many people are struggling to get their head's around the price hikes.

Features on values are all over the net and printed media. You cant stop them increasing, no matter how hard you stamp your feet!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I've said for a long time the R33 is the underdog in the value race.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matt j said:


> I've said for a long time the R33 is the underdog in the value race.


It always has been.

Prices a little under R32, a lot under R34 and essentially same car.
Mainly because it's got middle child syndrome.
Not the original, not the most iconic.

But a lot of car for the money.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

CT17 said:


> It always has been.
> 
> Prices a little under R32, a lot under R34 and essentially same car.
> Mainly because it's got middle child syndrome.
> ...


:thumbsup:

Spot on
Produced in limited numbers especially compared to the R32.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

CT17 said:


> It always has been.
> 
> Prices a little under R32, a lot under R34 and essentially same car.
> Mainly because it's got middle child syndrome.
> ...


So many were broken for spares or turned in to skid queens that the good solid ones left behind will one day result in better values than the sister models - although that's not the reason I'm keeping mine


----------



## Vajayjay (Nov 29, 2016)

All this talk is lowering my expectations of actually getting one, haha


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Save up a bit more I would say for a good one, or go for a project (with your eyes open) and improve it over time.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Just because the R33 GTR hasn't been in games etc does not make it less iconic than the others. Fair enough the R32 has a big reputation due to the Group A titles.. the R34 through games and movies etc.

But the R33 holds the fastest lap around the ring than the others, the R33 has a lower coefficient of drag than the others. 

The R33 is the same as the R34, minus some electronic advancements. The shape is better to some over the 32 and the 34, some prefer the smooth lines instead of the box style. 

They are all iconic in my opinion, start with a good clean base and you will be better off!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

There's no room for a debate about which is best as it's been done a million times before. Fact is the 33 is just as competent as all the others and when buying the "GTR" badge it ticks all the boxes.

The higher these prices go the better lol. About time I backed a winner


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I agree Mook,

The R32 although a nice car is fetching far too much, the R34 is just silly pricing! 

About time the R33 starts to climb, as soon as they become legal over in us, 20k will be a minimum figure for a clean car.

Giving me second thoughts about keeping mine !


----------



## Mitchel (Oct 8, 2015)

Saifskyline said:


> I agree Mook,
> 
> The R32 although a nice car is fetching far too much, the R34 is just silly pricing!
> 
> ...


Keep it, you will regret it haha!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Unless you are big into track days you wouldn't tell the difference.


Depends...

I have a S3 R33 V - Spec and the only thing V spec left on it, is the badge on the boot. All that V spec dribble has been ripped out and put where it belongs, in the dumpster!

A proper pair of mechanical LSD's > A-LSD all day.
Suspension ... Well that should be long gone either way.

R34's are a little different with the expensive front and rear diffusers but as for the R33, whatever is the nicer car.


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

Are the Vspec atessa ecu's different or are they the same? 

I'm thinking the Vspec ecu's and mechanical diffs would be the best combo


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes they are different.
At the R32 it's only the different tire size of the v-spec what's changed in the ECU settings.

R33/34 v-spec are of course different because of A-LSD.


----------

